# Best place to buy anabolic steriods products.



## shannon7 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello,

        Guys I visited steroid-life dot com. It was amazing. I could find different types of products at an unbeatable price range. The shipping process was very fast. 
        I got the products within a very short period of time. The products were high quality and branded. Definitely would go again.

Cheers!!


----------



## Jin (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks for signing up to tell us that. You are benevolent for sure.

now piss off.


----------



## stanley (Feb 20, 2018)

shannon7 said:


> hello,
> 
> guys i visited steroid-life.com. It was amazing. I could find different types of products at an unbeatable price range. The shipping process was very fast.
> I got the products within a very short period of time. The products were high quality and branded. Definitely would go again.
> ...



lick ma bawz


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 20, 2018)

I remember when this board used to have mods.


----------



## stanley (Feb 20, 2018)

Cecil said:


> I remember when this board used to have mods.


THEY too must rest .the freaks like coming out while we sleep


----------



## mugzy (Feb 20, 2018)

Cecil said:


> I remember when this board used to have mods.



The undergound section has a few rules however for the most part is unmoderated.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 20, 2018)

"Branded" is the new "genuine" which replaced the outgoing "legit"


----------



## Mythos (Feb 20, 2018)

Steroid life dot com sold me cat piss in a dirty baby food jar.
Yes I did get giant abscesses from injecting it.


----------



## bibin (Feb 21, 2018)

it takes a while to find a source, or you can get lucky. Just meet gym friends and talk


----------



## Staley40 (Feb 25, 2018)

Steroid life dot com. Yeah that sounds like such an outstanding company. I would spend every penny I had there.


----------



## LostLyric (Mar 18, 2018)

It's like the greatest rule of thumb that if a site places "steroid" in their damn web address it's just asking to get busted or be an outright scam... oh and yes, they even let me pay with my credit card.. how convenient.. I think I just rolled my eyes so hard I forgot 4th grade social studies


----------



## Cubazoa73 (Mar 27, 2018)

Yeah sounds legit to me..... WTF actually buy from naps they are legit...lmfao


----------



## Cubazoa73 (Mar 27, 2018)

I can't get enough of this.... Bro get the **** outta here and subscribe to my testicular atrophy nuts. FOR REAL CUZ!!!!!!


----------



## Spikker (Apr 15, 2018)

Perfect! I’ll head over there now and buy shit!


----------



## Bestanaboleu (Apr 17, 2018)

look at trustet shops with positive Reviews and feedbacks


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 17, 2018)

Bestanaboleu said:


> look at trustet shops with positive Reviews and feedbacks



yea cause they toooootally don't make & pay for thier own positive reviews...


----------

